# New mice - I'm still around



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

We all have 'life' get in the way of our hobbies at times. I know I have been missing for a while but I am still going with my rumpwhites. Attached are some photo's of a litter born in May and a litter born in June. Not brilliant top markings, but the underneaths are getting better!























































Hope everyone is keeping well.

Lian


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

There wonderful Lian and lovely to see you around  Hows my favourite rat doing ?


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Petal is fine


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad to hear it


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!! They are beautiful!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad your back. 
The rumpwhites look good


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Rumpwhites are probably my marked favorite variety to look at.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I must admit I do enjoy my rumpwhites. It is still very much suck it and see for me atm. But out of the may litter I have a boy who has a good under so I will keep him to improve the underneaths. Also has some blue rumpwhites born with a very strange on (as in markings) rumpwhite with a white splodge of colour on its head. So Ian any ideas what your blue rumpwhite boy and your blue doe carried as it is there daughter back to dad.


----------

